# Last rod build



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Like most of the rods I build was a gift for a retired Firefighter who love motorcycles. Weave was 100 (AAA) x 217 #40.



















Ist color change weave forgot to take a finished picture before I gave it to him🙄


















All caught up now just have to wait a couple years for next friend to retire.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Nice weave! Which jig do you use


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks. Made my own after watching Doc Ski video from back and bottom of pvc gutter and 2 types foam.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Many years ago I started doing repair work on local kids rods - for free if they're young enough (they had to bring their parents with them first..). Years later haven't had any ask - but that might change. At any rate, repairs will keep your hands into rodcrafting -- and some of the repairs you'll be asked to do will stretch your abilities and force you to learn new techniques... 
I've always liked rodcrafting - it was a break from the usual fly-tying, lure making, and reel repairs - then I took up guiding and that comes first now for some years... 

By the way... outstanding work you're showing....


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Capt. that was a admirable thing you did for those kids. I really enjoy watching my rods in friends hands catching fish. I've had people wanting me to build rods and an offer from a tackle store to repair. I have a decent retirement and trying to enjoy things at my pace now. I plan to put another 40K miles on the motorhome seeing this beautiful country. From what I see online, I believe there are more than enough people building to supplement their income. Hopefully the boat prices will normalize and I'll get a bigger boat to take my new son in law fishing. Thanks again for wisdom.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds like a great plan... I'm always prone to bite off too much here or there...


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

I’ve got the same type jigs. Talked a lot with Doc Ski and Steve McLeod when I got started weaving. Those guys have so much knowledge and are more than willing to share


----------

